# Pink poodles?



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

Take a look at this,i thought it was a toy at first!People say you shouldnt dress up dogs well i would hate to see what people would say about this!
I personally think it is wrong.
http://www.ad-mart.co.uk/cgi-bin/cl...sults_format=long&db_id=54257&query=retrieval


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Someone posted a picture of a dyed chi a few months ago. I know some people liked it but it bothered me. I'm not even sure why but it just seems wrong... like maybe the owner is mocking their dog? I can't quite put my finger on why it bothers me but it does. :?


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

I can understand why it bothers you because it bothers me too!lol
Its just not right to do something to a dog which is so permement,with clothes you can whip them right off but dying the fur?Its unnatural and frankly a little cruel.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I cant say I agree with dying ummm WHY? springs to mind they have gorgeous coats as it is. plus that pink is ewwwww n I like pink lol


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

hmm i dont really know what to say, im not sure if it bothers me but im not sure if it doesnt. Its weird but i dont know much on the matter. Does it harm the dog? or inflame the skin?


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

if think its a vegetable dye they use so its like a human dye where its made of natural things, god knows what they put in it to make it that colour though :shock:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I have a friend that has a poodle and she dyes her poodle all different colors. I think the dye-job that most disturbed me was at the gay pride parade a few years back when she did a rainbow dye job on the dog. :roll: 

I don't understand it but the dog seems to love it.

I have a thing about poodles - I just can't stand them - so I rarely see the dog. But I've heard that she's currently yellow with white highlights.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I have a friend that has a poodle and she dyes her poodle all different colors. I think the dye-job that most disturbed me was at the gay pride parade a few years back when she did a rainbow dye job on the dog. :roll:
> 
> I don't understand it but the dog seems to love it.
> 
> I have a thing about poodles - I just can't stand them - so I rarely see the dog. But I've heard that she's currently yellow with white highlights.


She's using her dog as a fashion statement and that bothers me. On the other hand, maybe that's what we all do when we dress our dogs. :? But dyeing the fur *feels* wrong and I can't get past that.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> She's using her dog as a fashion statement and that bothers me. On the other hand, maybe that's what we all do when we dress our dogs. :? But dyeing the fur *feels* wrong and I can't get past that.


I feel the same way but at least we can take our dogs' sweaters off when we're finished "using" them as an accessory.

I guess the good thing is her dog doesn't seem bothered by it. She actually looks like she enjoys it.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Being a Poodle mommy I personally don't like it....poor dog..

Poodles get a bad rep like Chi's do anyways I personally would never do that to my Joey.

:roll:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

The fabric store I go to have a poodle dyed ..blue ! Why ..who knows...years ago he was lilac.... and because I do put Bella in clothes, I try not to be judgmental..but and this a big but...I don't understand the reasoning...it serves no purpose other then as a fashion statement where as Bella's outfits keep her warm and comfortable...! As has been said by Cooper..this dog also does not seem to mind it and really receives very good care..so be it...but don't count on seeing Iasabella Rossaleni any other color then the one came into the world with LOL


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

yeah, I don't LIKE what they do to the dog but the dog doesn't look like it minds it and it's a very well-taken care of dog. I would say she's almost as spoiled as Cooper... but that would be going out on a limb... and pretty far out. LOL

As long as the dye isn't hurting the dog and the dog doesn't act humiliated or embarassed by it, to each his own!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Hmmm,,,my first thought was "WOW A PINK POODLE!!" :shock: Ok, so, if it isn't harmful in any way to the dog, i don't have a problem with it. It's interesting as i have never seen a pink poodle. And i have to confess i *jokingly* threatened to color my chihuahuas pastel colors for Easter this year but wouldn't know how to go about it, not to mention am way too lazy to go to all the trouble, nor would i pay to have someone do it for me. lol Anyway, i guess my opinion is if it is not harmful to the dog, to each his own is my philosophy. And i seriously doubt the poodle gives a rip one way or the other. Looks like it didn't affect her love life either! (the puppies)


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't really care for it that much. Clothes are different story, like Cooper said, we can take thier clothes when we're at home or if they're uncomfy. Dye stays there until it goes away. I would personally never dye a dog. But, I guess, just like the others have said, if it's not harming the dog and they don't mind it...then whatever.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

[quote="Cooper"

As long as the dye isn't hurting the dog and the dog doesn't act humiliated or embarassed by it, to each his own![/quote]


LOL,,that's what i said... LOL


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Hmmmmm i wonder if pink would suit Tyson :lol: :lol: :lol:  :wink:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

JAYNE said:


> Hmmmmm i wonder if pink would suit Tyson :lol: :lol: :lol:  :wink:


Well,,,ya know, guys are wearing pink these days so i think he would look fab!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

WEll, I can't say that I would do it to my dog.... 

Know what hair color chemicals can do ti humans.. I would never even think of doing it to a dog.... I wouldn't care if I was paid a million dollars.... my dog will be the color God intended him to be.... 

I dress him in clothes... but only in the winter to keep him warm... 

I put bandanas on him during the summer so that when it is hot I can get them wet and keep him cool... and they look nice on him.... 

I made him a bead necklace the other day and he loves it... I hold it up and ask him if he wants to wear it adn he puts his head in it.... That shows me that he likes it.... but to put color that is not dog correct on them is not normal and does nothing to help the dog..... 

I think it is wrong..... I think that people who do this is not doing it to benifet the dog in anyway.. they are doing it to benifet them.... 

watch out America the next fashion craze is goign to be pink and blue poodles.... the celebs are going to stop wanting chihuahuas and start wanting colored poodles...


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!! I did research on how this is done and there is no harm to the dog what-so-ever. It can be done with Kool-aid packets and water (unsweetened only) and also a product called Pet Silk. I saw a white Persian can dyed pink on Judge Larry Joe one day and decided that I MUST dye my cat pink! Well, my problem with it was that you had to wash the cat, put conditioner on the cat and let that sit, and then put the color on and let that sit a while. Too much trouble to dye a pissed off cat, I decided :lol: . But if anyone wants to come over and do it for me I promise to post pictures!!

And I would think, once the dog dries off, that it would be just as comfortable as it was before the process. I dye my hair and once I get the stuff rinsed off I don't even know it's there. And ALL my pets LOVE attention, which I imagine these dyed pets get plenty of!!


----------



## mizz (Aug 13, 2005)

Bijou said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!! I did research on how this is done and there is no harm to the dog what-so-ever. It can be done with Kool-aid packets and water (unsweetened only) and also a product called Pet Silk. I saw a white Persian can dyed pink on Judge Larry Joe one day and decided that I MUST dye my cat pink! Well, my problem with it was that you had to wash the cat, put conditioner on the cat and let that sit, and then put the color on and let that sit a while. Too much trouble to dye a bad word off cat, I decided :lol: . But if anyone wants to come over and do it for me I promise to post pictures!!
> 
> And I would think, once the dog dries off, that it would be just as comfortable as it was before the process. I dye my hair and once I get the stuff rinsed off I don't even know it's there. And ALL my pets LOVE attention, which I imagine these dyed pets get plenty of!!


A pink cat, that is too much for me. I would have to laugh out loud.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

I personaly think its a bit strange, and i would die of embarrasment if i had to take a pink poodle for a walk, i hate the whole having a chihuahua means you must be a bimbo/paris hilton wannabe thing. And also i cant stand it when kids come running up to me a keeks going "ooo look legally blonde". I guess in general id like to draw as little attention as possible.
i actualy like poodles when their hair is left kinda natural looking, i dont like the hair cutst they get either.
I wonder if the puppies will be strangely drawn to pink when they grow up lol
mia
x


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

I've actually never heard of people actually doing that, lol. it seems a bit wrong to me but I think it would be kinda interesting to do rainbow or something. I would never do it but there's not much I can do about other people doing it to their dogs. All I can do is hope the dog likes it!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

im one of those people that doesnt like the silly poodle cuts (they serve a purpos on working dogs, but for pets why does his butt need to be naked...)but people do it because they think it looks cool or whatever on their pets...I'll bet when people look at the cuts if theyve neer seen them they thought how strange, or why put their pet through it...but now its common practice...
i think its the same with the colour...

i personally would never do it...but hey i think it looks better than some of those haircuts some people give poodles...

its not damaging to the skin and if the dog has sensitive skin its suggested not to do it anywayz...and unlike human dye its not perminent till it grows out, the colour fades after a few weeks...

if its not damaging...ehh to each his own...the dog doesnt seem to mind...


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm sorry but i LOVE the pink poodle, and it doesn't cause any harm.

I don't see why it should bother anyone, after all, aren't chi's the most dressed pooches and don't we just love buying nice bags to carry them in???

Don't see any harm in a pink pooch. 

This is just my opinion :wink:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

And I'm betting that poodle is a lot less bothered by being pink than any of our chi's are who are dressed in clothes!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah i see that ad yeah its vegetable dye i used to work at a groomers and there were so many people who would coming asking for it to surprise there wifes id go mad lol my boss wouldnt do it as she didnt agree but i know places do round here


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

( covering my head with my arms) 

I use to do this to dogs at the grooming shop I was with in Florida all the time. We used chalk though, and its not permenant. Im not sure if I like it....but I have to admit that I shaved my white persian cat like a lion and dyed her pink! Please dont hate me.....I was a teenager!well...early 20's anyhow.


----------



## sugar29020 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hmm - Maybe they should just buy them a pink sweater instead - be just as cute without the weirdness factor . I'm sure ppl that do that don't do it to hurt their pets though - just a overboard fashion statement . I know a lady that does it to her poodle and she shows the picture to everyone she meets - her way of making her baby stand out . As long as it doesn't hurt the poodle - I say whatever - lol .


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm a former poodle mommy (my Valentina passed away 2 years ago). When I first saw a picture of a poodle dyed pink, I loved it! As I just said, my poodle's name was Valentina (she was a white miniature poodle)...she got that name because she was born on Valentine's day...if I had known there was a safe temporary dye for her, I would definitely have dyed her pink for her birthday! LOL! I don't see why there's anything wrong with it if it's a special occasion and it's safe for the dog. Valli's hair grew SO quick, so it wouldn't have taken long for it to grow out if it was a safe permanent dye. The only thing I would be concerned about is whether it would dye her skin or cause her to itch. I wouldn't have wanted to put her through that...it would be just for fun for her birthday.

Someone mentioned using our dog's for fashion accessories or fashion statements...I don't do that!  I dress Fibi because she needs it! AND because it calms her down (did anyone know that? check into the Tellington Touch). Plus, I don't have any human babies, so Fibi gets spoiled and lots of attention just as if she were my baby, not my accessory. If anything, I'm her accessory!! LOL! Her wardrobe is almost bigger than mine! LOL!! I definitely would never ever dye her, though...most of her hair is black and her coloring is gorgeous the way she is!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

MIA! I don't like it when people come up to me either! I was going to say something about that earlier! It bothers me and Fibi doesn't like it either. I carry her everywhere, but only because I don't want to leave her at home alone. 

foxy...I was never into the poodle cuts either...to me, it makes them look snooty. LOL! But I will say that my Valentina did need the under-the-tail butt shaved because poop would get caught in that fur. This happens with poms too...or any dog that has fur there. Luckily I have a chi now and don't have to worry about that anymore! LOL!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I dont think dyeing a dogs fur is fair either

I remember ages ago, when Kelly Osbourne dyed her dog bright pink...she was slammed by the animal rights...well er...theres loads of people out there doing it so why dont you stop them aswell? :roll:


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't see why it's not "fair" to the dog. If the dye is safe, it's no different than dressing a kid up for halloween or a costume party and putting temporary dye or sparkles in their hair for that. Personally, I wouldn't do it for a normal everyday hairdo on a dog, but not because it's cruel or anything. The dog probably doesn't even care. 

Something else funny...Last night, we had pet pictures with Santa at the mall and this lady had two poodles...one girl and one boy...the boy had a mohawk!! LOL!!


----------

